# Candle and Jude



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Candle my yellow female veiltail died on Sept. 3rd  my birthday. She was one of my favorite females because she never got into fights and would often follow the fights like a referee. I miss her.

Jude, My multicolored male halfmoon passed away last night. Jude was my first and most expensive betta and was quite the character. If he didn't liekt eh water he floated if he didn't like the food he floated. He made me laugh because if he was mad or tired he would turn away from me. He'll be missed.

I do believe they both passed from parasites though I don't know for a fact  Swim on buddies


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aw, I'm so sorry Candle passed away on your birthday.  That's so sad. And I'm really sorry you lost Jude too. He was a very handsome boy, I always enjoyed pics of him. You took good care of them and I'm sure they knew how loved they were.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I hope they are happy now. Lol Jude would always crack me up with his old man ways and it always made me laugh to watch candle fly across the tank to watcha fight


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I loved the stories you'd tell about Jude. He did sound like he had lots and lots of personality. And I'm so sorry you lost Candle so soon after losing Red, too.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh jeez did I tell you about how he fit his fat self into a less then inch hole under a bridge? I think i got pictures somewhere.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: No, I don't think so. Or at least I don't remember seeing pics of it. He sure was a handsome guy, too.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya he was truly a prima donna -.-

Here's one of my favorite pictures of him:









EDIT~ and another


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Those are all awesome pics. I love the one of him flaring, he's like, "My bubblenest, don't you dare come near it!" Pretty impressive nest, too.  That splash of red on his anal and ventral fins is really striking.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya he was a handful. I really wished the camara coulda got his true colors because he was actually likea really deep blue like this *blue*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:shock: Yeah, the camera definitely did not show his true colors. I wouldn't have believed it if you hadn't changed the color of the text to show me.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Camera with flash:









Camera without flash:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, he was amazing! A real chameleon fish. It's almost like he's two different fish. But he was handsome with AND without flash. 

Okay, I've got to get to bed. Post more pics, I love seeing them.  I hope the next few days go better for you, Bettawolf.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

